# North-West England - are you looking for a game?



## meomwt (Feb 12, 2008)

Wanted! Mature (twenty-something and upwards) roleplayer for established group, based in Southport (Merseyside), UK.

We meet weekly on Thursdays between 7pm and 10pm. We will be playing Dungeons and Dragons 3.5, but are willing to try out other games and genres as the inclination takes us. I will be taking up the DM Chores, and we will be starting a bright, shiny new campaign at L1 when we get going again.

Due to other commitments, two of our group have had to step down, and we are short-handed now that they've gone. If you are up to the challenge, please get in touch with me via e-mail - pjfniles at fastmail dot co dot uk

We play at my house, and we have two children under four living here, so non-smokers only, please.


----------

